# Anyone here ride with Potomac Peddlers?



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm thinking of joining a ride of theirs on Saturday. It's a 62mi BB ride out of Loudoun HS, and goes up into MD. I'll end up with about 80-85 total, due to the ride from home to Leesburg. Just wondering if anyone here was interested also.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Just figure that it is going to feel something like a mass start race and you will be fine. Don't expect to use the first few miles as a warmup........


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Why is that? Do these guys like to start a BB ride by pretending they are racing a crit?

I'll already be warmed up from the 10 mile ride to get to their meeting place.

But to be honest, I'm not the type to soft pedal at the beginning of a ride much either, so maybe I'll be okay. I'll bring a cue sheet in case they lose me.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> I'm thinking of joining a ride of theirs on Saturday. It's a 62mi BB ride out of Loudoun HS, and goes up into MD. I'll end up with about 80-85 total, due to the ride from home to Leesburg. Just wondering if anyone here was interested also.



It depends on who shows up.. but I think you will be okay for the most part and it won't be a crit.

Here's the ride class table:

http://www.bikepptc.org/ride_class_table


----------

